# Buying a new PS4 or three!



## Xai (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello All,

Two of my friends and I are planning to buy new PS4s. Both my friends are going for the 1TB GoW3+Infamous: Second Son bundle, while I have not decided yet. But I want Last of Us for sure - whether buy the game alone, or buy the bundle.

A few queries:

1. What's the advantage of a bundle? I noticed mostly they bundle cost includes the cost of the games, and sometimes, buying the console and the game may be cheaper.

2. Can used/second-hand games be used? The three of us plan to exchange games among ourselves. Is there any limitation/constraints to using second hand games?

3. PS4 AAA titles are costly. Any reputed/safe site or shop that sells second hand games?

4. I do not have access to a full hd TV. I plan to use it on my 22" monitor (it has HDMI + audio out). Do USB headphones work with PS4?


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 17, 2015)

1. No advantage of buying a bundle. But usually (apart from some instances), cost of bundle is less than total cost incurred in buying standalone console and that game individually.
Its your choice, do whatever is lighter to your pocket.

2. Yes you can use second hand games for single player gameplay.

3. Indianvideogamer forums is the best place to buy used games, but its not a reputed e-retailer, its just a forum like digit where members also sell and buy their used games. make sure you check the feedback score of the seller before buying a game from him/her.
other options are olx, quickr, ebay etc.

4. PS3 and PS4 work fine as long as the monitor support HDCP. No idea about USB headphones.



All except one, games i bought for my ps3 were used and all games i bought for my ps4 were purchased used from indianvideogamer forums

Played them on my 23" full HD monitor, headphone connected to monitor via 3.5mm jack


ps: I don't think buying a ps4 is worth it if you are a pc gamer. Its too expensive at this price and there are very few exclusive titles. Buying a new ps3 isn't worth either as its too old and too expensive for its age, A used ps3 is a lot  better buy. Moreoever most games you listed above (gow, the last of us) were released on ps3 and you can get used copies of those games at good prices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2015)

also checkout PS4 faq in sony website where they have answered many questions on PSN account sharing etc etc.


----------



## Xai (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks all.

My friend has already ordered 1TB (GoW3+Infamous) bundle from Snapdeal and a standalone copy of Last of Us. I will have him check the usb headphone thing 

I am checking the availability ion physcial stores. Yesterday I only found 1TB bundle in all the stores I checked, retailing at Rs 37,990. Plan to check in Chadni Chowk today for only the console (will get the games from my friend)


----------

